# 6oz Teddy Bear how much to charge?



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got my teddy bears from Blue Skys, wow they came fast. They are the 6 oz bears, so how much do you charge?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

5 bucks probably.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

EastSideBuzz said:


> 5 bucks probably.


That's what I was thinking I get 10 bucks for my 12 oz jars.
Thanks


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Hopefully you will have better luck with the 6 oz. bears than me. I have never sold one, so I won't order more of those. 2 lb. is my best seller and then 12 oz. bears.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

At a small farmers' Market today I sold 3, it was a slow day and not advertised well.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I like to ask myself what would I pay for one. I charge 5 bucks a 12 oz bear in rural areas and up to 7 in Nashville areas.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

LeonardS said:


> Hopefully you will have better luck with the 6 oz. bears than me. I have never sold one, so I won't order more of those. 2 lb. is my best seller and then 12 oz. bears.


 agreed 2lbers sell like hotcakes


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

tomkat said:


> At a small farmers' Market today I sold 3, it was a slow day and not advertised well.


Are these the clear plastic Squeeze Bears? As clear as glass? And only just a little bit easier to squeeze? I don't use them. If those people return for more let me know.

You guys are getting some good prices for your honey. I wholesale 12oz Squeeze Bears for $3.50 each. They retail for under $5.00 in grocery stores.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm one of the only beek selling at this time.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Some times I get $35 for those 6oz bears. Well I swap the banker staff for bounce check charges for them. 1 per 35 charge.


----------

